# No1 RAF nocton Hall 2013



## MD (Aug 11, 2012)

During World War I the privately owned Nocton Hall was handed over to the U.S. upon its entry into the war in 1917. 
It was turned into a convalescent home for American officers wounded in the War, the last of whom left in 1919.
It then lay vacant until war clouds again began to develop over Europe in the 1930s, when the RAF realised its stations being created across Lincolnshire would exhaust the only RAF hospital in the county at nearby Cranwell.
The Air Ministry acquired the Hall and 200 acres of parkland in 1940 and built the RAF hospital.
the place has been hit heavily by metal thieves, arsonists and general no good bounders...




front by M D Allen, on Flickr





noctonhall by M D Allen, on Flickr





stairs1 by M D Allen, on Flickr





door by M D Allen, on Flickr




peelage by M D Allen, on Flickr




stairs by M D Allen, on Flickr




cover by M D Allen, on Flickr




X by M D Allen, on Flickr




walk by M D Allen, on Flickr


----------



## freespirits (Aug 11, 2012)

bloody lovely pics and great looking place ,,,twisted metal staircase dude ,,,,awesome


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 11, 2012)

MD your shots are absolutely beautiful. stairs have to be my fave! Cheers for sharing.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 11, 2012)

Fantastic shots there MD! Really like the look of this place


----------



## tank2020 (Aug 11, 2012)

Stairs! Amazing!


----------



## alex76 (Aug 11, 2012)

Cracking stuff bud i defo gotta do a revisit on this one was getting late and dark when i was there and me touch decided to die


----------



## urban phantom (Aug 11, 2012)

Great work love it


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 11, 2012)

Great photos.


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 11, 2012)

nice one matey


----------



## shane.c (Aug 11, 2012)

Great pics,


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow can't wait to get to 2013 to see these  Nice work MD love the images


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 11, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Wow can't wait to get to 2013 to see these  Nice work MD love the images



He's just that ninja!  Gotta hate him tho - I'd have any one of those shots on my wall as a print


----------



## Silent Hill (Aug 12, 2012)

That 1st stair shot is awesome.


----------



## RichardH (Aug 12, 2012)

Stair porn! Drool!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 12, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Wow can't wait to get to 2013 to see these  Nice work MD love the images



You beat me too it. I wonder if I'll ever be good enough to do some of these future reports


----------

